# [Solved] Logitech MX Maus

## LinuxTom

Hallo Allerseits,

nach nun vielleicht schon 1001 Postings mit ähnlichem Inhalt das in etwa derart lautet:

Meine Logitech Maus MX Irgend was funktioniert nicht richtig unter X11 und ich kann die Tasten ...

Habe ich nun das gleiche Problem. Ich habe einfach in einem Laden, wo man bestimmt 30 Mäuse ausprobieren konnte, mir die ausgesucht, die meiner Hand (nicht mir!) am besten gefiel. Und es ist auch eine Logitech geworden. Genauer: Eine Logitech MX Revolution.

Die ergiebigsten Links waren die hier:

Logitech MX 518

HOWTO Advanced Mouse/Individual Configurations

Logitech MX700 , Scrollbuttons gehen nicht (evdev)

Logitech MX Hilfethread

Logitech MX

Fehlende Maus legt X lahm

Maus-Navigationstasten

Aber letztlich funktioniert es immer noch nicht.

Bei mir geben noch nicht einmal alle Tasten einen Event von sich. Meine Maus hat folgende Funktionen:

Linke Maustaste (ja)

Rechte Maustaste (ja)

Scrollrad hoch rollen (ja)

Scrollrad runter rollen (ja)

Scrollrad links (nein)

Scrollrad rechts (nein)

Suchen-Taste (ja)

Daumen-Taste hoch (ja)

Daumen-Taste runter (ja)

Daumen-Rad hoch (nein)

Daumen-Rad drücken (nein)

Daumen-Rad runter (nein)Dahinter habe ich in Klammern geschrieben, ob "xev" die "sieht".

Nun zur Vorgehensweise:

In /etc/X11/xorg.conf steht u.a.

```
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "SendCoreEvents"
```

und

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse2"

#        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

        Option      "Resolution" "56"

        Option      "Buttons"       "12"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

        Option      "vendor" "1133"     #046d hex -> Logitech

        Option      "product" "50458"   #c51a hex -> MX Revolution

EndSection
```

So, aber nun wie weiter? Erst Xmodmap und imwheel? Aber letztlich bekomme ich die Tasten nicht zum Laufen. Wo habe ich da den Fehler?

Was für ein System ich habe? Gentoo-2007.0 - AMD64 - Xorg-7.2.Last edited by LinuxTom on Sat Sep 15, 2007 9:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

wenn du evdev verwedest sind die Protocol und Device optionen überflüssig, da ja der treiber das gerät anhand der Optionen product and vendor erkennt.

----------

## revilootneg

Hallo LinuxTom,

ich habe hier am Montag wegen der MX620 geantwortet. Die selben Infos sind auch von dir hilfreich.

Ansonsten sei schon mal man evdev und man mousedrv empfohlen.

Zu meinem Status (lx7):

Den report descriptor habe ich mittlerweile zu einem großen Teil auseinander genommen und mit dem hid-debug output oberflächlich verglichen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das das HorizontalWheel insgesamt drei Mal gemappt wird. Dort scheint also etwas nicht zu stimmen.

Microsoft gibt in einem Dokument an, dass die Consumer Funktion AC_Pan von Vista für das horizontale Scrollen zu verwenden sei. Die Angabe dieser Funktion konnte ich im report descriptor wiederfinden, Sie scheint aber ignoriert zu werden (sonst wären es wohl 4 mappings). Am Ende des descriptors für die lx7 scheint Brei zu hängen, der zwar interpretiert wird, aber offenbar keine (negativen) Einflüsse hat.

Des weiteren habe ich den Eindruck, dass der Kernel in der Umsetzung der HID-Spezifikationen (siehe usb.org) voll in Ordnung ist. 

Probleme liegen wohl eher in den Alleingängen der Hersteller die im Kernel dann mit quirks gefixed werden müssen.

 *Quote:*   

> Dahinter habe ich in Klammern geschrieben, ob "xev" die "sieht". 

 

Gibt xev nur Button Events (ButtonPress, ButtonRelease) aus, oder sind dabei auch key-Events (KeyPress, KeyRelease); wenn ja, bei welchen Tasten?

----------

## musv

Hab dasselbe Problem:

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11614

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-570267-highlight-trust.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-568397-highlight-trust.html

Gibt's mittlerweile eine Lösung, wenn mehrere Events + Buttons miteinander vermischt werden? Muß ja nicht auf Logitech beschränkt sein.

----------

## xraver

Hallo,

ich kann nicht genau verstehen wo nun das Problem liegt.

Ich habe eine G5 Laser und war davor Besitzer eine MX518.

Die MX518 funktionierte problemlos.

Die Seitentasten funktionierten - vor/zurück blättern - super.

Dabei bin ich den algemeinen Anleitungen gefolgt.

Nun zur G5.

Hier gibt es ein 4-Wege Scrollrad sowie den Seitentasten.

Diese Maus funktioniert nur teilweise - und das auch nur weil ich bis jetzt zu fault war alle Tasten einzurichten.

Mit xev kann man aber erkennen das alle Tasten ein event liefern.

```
ButtonRelease event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x3400001,

    root 0x13a, subw 0x0, time 1437926, (0,113), root:(3,138),

    state 0x0, button 6, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x3400001,

    root 0x13a, subw 0x0, time 1437354, (0,113), root:(3,138),

    state 0x0, button 7, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x3400001,

    root 0x13a, subw 0x0, time 1434489, (0,113), root:(3,138),

    state 0x800, button 4, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x3400001,

    root 0x13a, subw 0x0, time 1433865, (0,113), root:(3,138),

    state 0x1000, button 5, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x3400001,

    root 0x13a, subw 0x0, time 1431966, (0,113), root:(3,138),

    state 0x0, button 9, same_screen YES

ButtonPress event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x3400001,

    root 0x13a, subw 0x0, time 1432997, (0,113), root:(3,138),

    state 0x0, button 8, same_screen YES

```

Gut, jetzt hab ich kurz mit xmodmap gespielt und sihe da....

mit dem 4Wege-Rad kann ich scrollen und schonmal vor - zurück Blättern wenn ich nach links/rechts drücke.

naja, ich poste später mal die komplette Config.

----------

## LinuxTom

Meine Konfiguration kennst Du ja nun schon. Was soll dann daran falsch sein?

Und da ist schon der erste Problem: Die Tasten 5, 6 und 7 gibt es bei mir laut xev nicht.

 *xraver wrote:*   

> naja, ich poste später mal die komplette Config.

 

Das wäre schön, danke ...

----------

## xraver

Ok, hier für diee G5 Laser.

Die xorg.conf wird wie folgt abgeändert;

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option  "CorePointer"

EndSection
```

Auf die Optionen wie Protocol, Device oder ZAxisMapping koennen wir verzichten. Das regelt der evdev Treiber für uns.

Genauso wie ich darauf verzichtet habe eine udev-regel zu erstellen.

Nun sollten alle Buttons mit xev zu sehen sein.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die xmodmap.

Um mit dem 4-Wege Rad vor und zurück zu blättern:

```
xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 7 6 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20"
```

Um mit den Seitentasten vor und zurück zu blättern:

```
xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 9 8 6 7 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20"
```

Und genau darin wird bei den meisten der Wurm liegen - den xmodmap Optionen.

Diese wird bei den einen oder anderen Benutzer anders aussehen muessen.

Welche Zahlen muessen nun geändert werden?

Dazu schauen wir erstmal mit xev wo/wie genau X unsere Buttons wahr nimmt.

z.b

Scrollrad

hoch Button 4

runter Button 5

links Button 6

rechts Button 7

Seitentasten

vor Button9

zurück Button 8

Die ersten 5 Buttons sind eben die Standart Buttons sammt hoch/runter scrollen.

Danach legen wir fest welche Buttons für vor/zurück zuständig sind.

Bei mir sind es Button 9 und 8.

Vertauscht einfach die Zahlen.

----------

## revilootneg

 *xraver wrote:*   

> ... ich kann nicht genau verstehen wo nun das Problem liegt ...

 

Das Problem liegt daran, dass die Problem-Mäuse einen report descriptor haben, der offenbar nicht den Spezifikationen genügt (oder den der Kernel nicht interpretieren kann). 

Da die Geräte für Windows entwickelt sind und dort jeder Hersteller mit seiner eigenen Software die eigenen Hardwarefehler wieder ausbügelt, stört es dort auch keinen weiter. 

Wenn xev keine Button-Events anzeigt, dann bedeutet das, dass evdev schon nicht damit klar kam und dann kann man sich mit Xmodmap auf den Kopf stellen und wird es (sehr sehr wahrscheinlich) nicht zum laufen bekommen. 

Ich verweise hier auf die  letzte Antwort auf musvs bugrequest. Der Developer schreibt dort nichts anderes.

revilootneg.

----------

## LinuxTom

So, nachdem das Forum endlich wieder geht, ...

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ok, hier für diee G5 Laser.
> 
> Die xorg.conf wird wie folgt abgeändert;
> 
> ```
> ...

 

So, ich habe rausgefunden, dass ich nur den Eintrag

```
        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse2"
```

rausnehmen muss und alle Maus-Tasten funktionieren.

```
1 - Linke Taste

2 - (Mittlere gibt es bei dieser Maus nicht)

3 - Rechte Taste

4 - Scrollrad drehen hoch

5 - Scrollrad drehen runter

6 - Scrollrad drücken rechts

7 - Scrollrad drücken links

8 - Daumentaste runter

9 - Daumentaste hoch

Suchen-Taste KeyPress-Event 144

13 - Daumenrad drehen hoch

15 - Daumenrad drehen runter

17 - Daumenrad drücken
```

Aber ...

Dann funktioniert die Tastatur nicht mehr richtig. Die Controltasten und die ganzen Steuertasten sind völlig durcheinander. Was muss ich dann da einstellen? Wieso ist das überhaupt, denn sonst funktioniert die Tastatur ja einwandfrei?

Auf die vielleicht dann entstehenden Probleme, den Maustasten entsprechende Bedeutung zu geben komme ich, wenn ich alle Maustasten "sehe" bei funktionierender Tastatur.

----------

## xraver

Welchen Treiber verwendest du für die Tastatur?

Folgendes hab ich in der xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option  "XkbLayout"     "de"

EndSection
```

----------

## LinuxTom

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Welchen Treiber verwendest du für die Tastatur?

 

Auch wenn ich den von Dir angebe, funktioniert es nicht.

Folgendes habe ich so getestet: Ich habe eine Konsole mit 2 Terminals aufgemacht. Zwischen diesen 2 Terminals kann man ja mittels der Tastenkombination Sift+Cursortaste Links bzw. Shift+Cursortaste Rechts wechseln.

Funktioniert die Tastatur, aber nicht die Maus sendet die Tastatur folgende Codes:

```
KeyPress event, serial 32, synthetic NO, window 0x2e00001,

    root 0x155, subw 0x0, time 45375792, (108,94), root:(113,931),

    state 0x0, keycode 50 (keysym 0xffe1, Shift_L), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 32, synthetic NO, window 0x2e00001,

    root 0x155, subw 0x0, time 45377339, (108,94), root:(113,931),

    state 0x1, keycode 100 (keysym 0xff51, Left), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 32, synthetic NO, window 0x2e00001,

    root 0x155, subw 0x0, time 45377382, (108,94), root:(113,931),

    state 0x1, keycode 100 (keysym 0xff51, Left), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 32, synthetic NO, window 0x2e00001,

    root 0x155, subw 0x0, time 45381079, (108,94), root:(113,931),

    state 0x1, keycode 102 (keysym 0xff53, Right), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 32, synthetic NO, window 0x2e00001,

    root 0x155, subw 0x0, time 45381134, (108,94), root:(113,931),

    state 0x1, keycode 102 (keysym 0xff53, Right), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 32, synthetic NO, window 0x2e00001,

    root 0x155, subw 0x0, time 45382122, (108,94), root:(113,931),

    state 0x1, keycode 50 (keysym 0xffe1, Shift_L), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

Funktioniert die Maus, aber nicht die Tastatur, kommen folgende Codes:

```
KeyPress event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001,

    root 0x155, subw 0x0, time 45470757, (835,495), root:(840,525),

    state 0x0, keycode 50 (keysym 0xffe1, Shift_L), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001,

    root 0x155, subw 0x0, time 45473244, (835,495), root:(840,525),

    state 0x1, keycode 113 (keysym 0xfe03, ISO_Level3_Shift), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001,

    root 0x155, subw 0x0, time 45473293, (835,495), root:(840,525),

    state 0x81, keycode 113 (keysym 0xfe03, ISO_Level3_Shift), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001,

    root 0x155, subw 0x0, time 45478834, (835,495), root:(840,525),

    state 0x1, keycode 114 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001,

    root 0x155, subw 0x0, time 45478889, (835,495), root:(840,525),

    state 0x1, keycode 114 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001,

    root 0x155, subw 0x0, time 45484848, (835,495), root:(840,525),

    state 0x1, keycode 50 (keysym 0xffe1, Shift_L), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

Die gesendetet KeyCodes für die entsprechenden Tasten sind einfach andere. Wo/wie kann ich das ab-/einstellen?

Ich habe meine xorg.conf schon bis zu

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "de"

   Option      "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

erweitert, aber kein Erfolg.

----------

## revilootneg

Was für eine Tastatur ist das? Ist die auch über USB angeschlossen?. 

Der zweite xev-ouput (Maus läuft) deutet darauf hin, das die Tastatur über evdev interpretiert wird. Poste dazu mal bitte den relevanten Teil aus der xorg.X.log. 

Und probier als XkbModel mal evdev.

----------

## xraver

Ich glaube wenniger das es daran liegt weill die Tastatur über USB angeschlossen ist.

Ich dachte auch das er den ev Treiber für die Tastatur benutzt, deswegen der Tip mit den Keyboard Eintrag.

Ich finde dieses Verhalten sehr seltsam. Bug or Feature  :Wink: 

LinuxTom, hast du eventuell zum Testen noch eine andere (moderne) Maus zur Hand?

----------

## LinuxTom

 *xraver wrote:*   

> LinuxTom, hast du eventuell zum Testen noch eine andere (moderne) Maus zur Hand?

 

Nein, nur noch eine alte PS2-Maus.

Meine Tastatur ist eine alte Fujitsu-PS2-Tastatur (Model 105). Die gefiel mir vom Tastenanschlag und Tastenhub noch am besten. Den Hinweis von revilootneg probiere ich jetzt gleich mal aus.

Die Einträge, die für die Tastatur sind:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Mouse0 ist meine USB-Logitech-Maus.

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

#       Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

#       Option          "CoreKeyboard"

#       Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

#       Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

#       Option          "XkbLayout"     "de"

#       Option          "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

Meine Input-Devices:

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0002 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button (FF)"

P: Phys=button_power/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button (CM)"

P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event1

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event2

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=402000000 3802078f840d001 feffffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0010 Vendor=001f Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="PC Speaker"

P: Phys=isa0061/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event3

B: EV=40001

B: SND=6

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c51a Version=0111

N: Name="Logitech USB Receiver"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event4 ts0

B: EV=7

B: KEY=ffff0000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=143

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c51a Version=0111

N: Name="Logitech USB Receiver"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input1

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input5

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event5

B: EV=f

B: KEY=7fff002c3027 bf00444000000000 1 f808837c000 667bfad9415fed 8e000000000000 0

B: REL=40

B: ABS=100000000

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0002 Version=0051

N: Name="PS2++ Logitech Wheel Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input6

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse1 event6 ts1

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103
```

Und

```
ls -l /dev/input/

insgesamt 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root      80 14. Sep 07:57 by-id

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     180 14. Sep 07:57 by-path

crw------- 1 root root 13,  64 14. Sep 07:57 event0

crw------- 1 root root 13,  65 14. Sep 07:57 event1

crw------- 1 root root 13,  66 14. Sep 07:57 event2

crw------- 1 root root 13,  67 14. Sep 07:57 event3

crw------- 1 root root 13,  68 14. Sep 07:57 event4

crw------- 1 root root 13,  69 14. Sep 07:57 event5

crw------- 1 root root 13,  70 14. Sep 07:57 event6

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 13,  63 14. Sep 07:57 mice

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 13,  32 14. Sep 07:57 mouse0

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 13,  33 14. Sep 07:57 mouse1

crw------- 1 root root 13, 128 14. Sep 07:57 ts0

crw------- 1 root root 13, 129 14. Sep 07:57 ts1
```

Und die Sachen aus der Xorg.0.log (bei funktionierender Tastatur und nicht funktionierender Maus):

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux wiesel 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 24 14:39:30 CEST 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 12 September 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Sep 14 08:30:47 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
```

```
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7
```

```
(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "Resolution" "5512"

(**) Mouse1: Resolution: 5512

(**) Mouse1: Sensitivity: 1

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (1).

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse0"

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "evdev brain" (type: evdev brain)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (2).

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled
```

Und dieses macht mich stutzig. Wieso deaktiviert er das Rad?

```
(II) Mouse autoprobe: Disabling secondary wheel
```

Ich mach das jetzt noch mal fertig mit funktionierender Maus und nicht funktionierender Tastatur und dem Hinweis von revilootneg.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *revilootneg wrote:*   

> Und probier als XkbModel mal evdev

 

Habe ich gemacht, Gleiches Ergebnis. Absolut keine Änderung des MIST-Verhaltens.

Hier der Log, wenn die Tastatur nicht geht, aber die Maus:

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux wiesel 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 24 14:39:30 CEST 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 12 September 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Sep 14 13:07:17 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
```

```
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7
```

```
(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "Resolution" "5512"

(**) Mouse1: Resolution: 5512

(**) Mouse1: Sensitivity: 1

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (1).

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Mouse0-button_power/button/input0: always reports core events

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Mouse0-PNP0C0C/button/input0: always reports core events

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Mouse0-isa0060/serio0/input0: always reports core events

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Mouse0-isa0061/input0: always reports core events

(EE) Mouse0-isa0061/input0: Don't know how to use device.

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input0: always reports core events

(II) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input0: Found 4 relative axes.

(II) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input0: Configuring as pointer.

(**) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input0: HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons: 6 7.

(**) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input0: WHEELRelativeAxisButtons: 4 5.

(II) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input0: Found 16 mouse buttons

(**) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input0: Configuring 4 relative axes.

(II) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input0: Configured 20 mouse buttons

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input1: always reports core events

(II) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input1: Found 1 absolute axes.

(II) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input1: Configuring as pointer.

(II) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input1: Found 1 relative axes.

(II) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input1: Configuring as pointer.

(**) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input1: HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons: 6 7.

(II) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input1: Found 17 mouse buttons

(**) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input1: Configuring 1 absolute axes.

(II) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input1: Checking button DIGI_STYLUS (330)

(II) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input1: Checking bit 330

(EE) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input1: AbsoluteTouch: 'DIGI_Touch' does not exist.

(**) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input1: Configuring in Absolute mode.

(**) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input1: Configuring 1 relative axes.

(II) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input1: Configured 19 mouse buttons

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Mouse0-isa0060/serio1/input0: always reports core events

(II) Mouse0-isa0060/serio1/input0: Found 3 relative axes.

(II) Mouse0-isa0060/serio1/input0: Configuring as pointer.

(**) Mouse0-isa0060/serio1/input0: WHEELRelativeAxisButtons: 4 5.

(II) Mouse0-isa0060/serio1/input0: Found 3 mouse buttons

(**) Mouse0-isa0060/serio1/input0: Configuring 3 relative axes.

(II) Mouse0-isa0060/serio1/input0: Configured 5 mouse buttons

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "evdev"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "evdev"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0-isa0060/serio1/input0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0-isa0060/serio0/input0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0-PNP0C0C/button/input0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0-button_power/button/input0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "evdev brain" (type: evdev brain)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse0-button_power/button/input0: Init

(II) Mouse0-PNP0C0C/button/input0: Init

(II) Mouse0-isa0060/serio0/input0: Init

(**) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input0: 4 valuators.

(**) evdev_btn.c (166): Registering 20 buttons.

(II) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input0: Init

(**) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input1: 1 valuators.

(**) evdev_btn.c (166): Registering 19 buttons.

(II) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input1: Init

(**) Mouse0-isa0060/serio1/input0: 3 valuators.

(**) evdev_btn.c (166): Registering 5 buttons.

(II) Mouse0-isa0060/serio1/input0: Init

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (2).

(II) Mouse0-button_power/button/input0: On

(II) Mouse0-PNP0C0C/button/input0: On

(II) Mouse0-isa0060/serio0/input0: On

(II) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input0: On

(II) Mouse0-usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/input1: On

(II) Mouse0-isa0060/serio1/input0: On
```

Tja, der letzte Teil sieht dann doch ein wenig anders aus. Aber was soll mir das sagen?

Im vorhergehenden Posting fiel mir noch die Zeile

```
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse0" 
```

auf.

Und in diesem

```
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
```

Aber was will mir das sagen?

----------

## revilootneg

Aha, die Mouse erstellt zwei input-events, von denen eins auch noch als tastatur angesprochen wird. 

Direkt zum Problem:

Du lässt die Mouse von evdev verwalten, aber ohne evdev zu sagen, welches device verwendet werden soll. Das hat zur Folge, dass sämtliche Geräte in /dev/input eingebunden werden.

Ergänze Folgendes in der mouse-section (unter Verwendung des evdev-treibers):

```
Option          "Phys"          "usb-0000:00:0a.0-5/inputX
```

wobei das X für 0 oder 1 steht. Es sollte je nachdem was du verwendest irgendwas an der Maus nicht laufen (schön wenn ich mich irren würde); dafür kannst du aber eine zweite Maus erstellen und dann die andere Ziffer verwenden

----------

## LinuxTom

 *revilootneg wrote:*   

> wobei das X für 0 oder 1 steht. Es sollte je nachdem was du verwendest irgendwas an der Maus nicht laufen (schön wenn ich mich irren würde); dafür kannst du aber eine zweite Maus erstellen und dann die andere Ziffer verwenden

 

Ich verstehe. Ich würde dann 2 Mäuse in einer verwenden. Aber wirklich schön ist, dass Du Dich geirrt hast.   :Very Happy:  Ich habe für das X als erstes einfach mal die "0" genommen und jetzt funktioniert alles. Alle Maustasten, wie ich sie oben beschrieben habe (incl. dem Zusatzrädchen) und auch die Tastatur.

Danke, großer Meister. Da fehlt mir doch ein wenig der Anschluss ab die aktuelle USB-Entwicklung.

Jetzt kann ich mich endlich auf die Belegung der Tasten stürzen. Mal sehen, was mir da noch für Stolpersteine in den Weg gelegt sind.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## revilootneg

Perfekt, dann ist es ja Zeit für: [Solved]

Wegen der Buttonnutzung: Sehr schön ist das z.B. mit Compiz-Fusion. Dort kann man die Button in einem Drop-Down-Menü auswählen und Aktionen zuweisen. Ich habe zum Beispiel den Shift-Switcher auf Button 8 gelegt.

Für andere WMs kann xbindkeys mit xvkbd helfen:

```

"xvkbd  -text "\[XF86Mail]""

m:0x0 + b:6

"xvkbd -text "\[XF86WWW]""

m:0x0 + b:7

"xvkbd -text "\[XF86Back]""

b:8

"xvkbd -text "\[XF86Forward]""

b:9

```

Achja: Sofern du keine Dreher bei der Tastenzuordnung hast (Mausrad geht in die falsche Richtung etc.) brauchst du xmodmap für die Maus nicht.

Edit meint: Guckst du hier

Denk dran, das du xbindkeys mit xvkbd und die beschriebene compiz-Konfiguration nicht gleichzeitig nutzen kannst, weil die Button dann keyevents generieren.

----------

